# Strange Arowana behavior



## ToreyC (Feb 9, 2012)

This is the first ever time I have seen this in all my years as a professional aquarist. A 18-20" Australian Arowana that chases and bites it's own tail. He has been a prized pet for more than 5 years without problems and is kept as a solitary specimen. About 2-3 months ago, he (or she) was moved from the old 135 gallon tank into a new 400 gallon, 10' long unit. Things were fine for the first 2 months and then the tail chasing began. Just like a dog chasing it's own tail, it will make quick turns in a circle trying to bite it. At first it was entertaining but, as time went on, damage began to appear in the form of missing tail pieces and raw red areas at the base of the tail. He has also caused several scratches in the face of the acrylic tank. In case you are wondering about water quality; ammonia and nitrite are both 0, pH runs about 8.0, nitrate about 80. 
I am at a loss as what to do at this point. I have tried, water changes, dim lighting, changing the diet, stress coat, salt and covering the tank (that seemed to help some). 
Has anyone ever seen or dealt with this before?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Never seen that before, as I don't have anywhere close to a big enough tank to house an arowana, nor do I really want one, but your nitrates look high. I would try to get those down to 20ppm.


----------



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

the fish gets paranoid when its by it self, i suggest either put more feeder fish so it chase them around or get some other fish that can be housed with it. in the wild ,male arowana chases and bites another male arowana tails when they want to breed of course the one that wins will get the female. if you dont solve it quick it could get worse. it could be some sort of parasites. mayby try treating it. 1st thing i would do is get ur nitrate low as possible and then see how it does.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Never heard of it in an Arowana, it is a problem with Bettas sometimes, not exactly the same fish but causes could be similar. With Bettas I think the cause is usually boredom or stress and adding tank mates or something to hunt often helps. Keeping the water clean is important to prevent infection.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I googled it and it does seem like a problem others have had, these links might be interesting to you:
Arowana Disease and Cure
Treatment for Arowana Sickness
Urgently need advice on Tail Biting
Malaysia Arowana Club- www.arowanaclub.com.my - View topic - Tail Biting Syndrome.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

good help^^


----------

